# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية السابعة في مادة قانون الإجراءات الجنائية (طرق الطعن في الأحكام)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية السابعة

في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية "طرق الطعن في الأحكام"

لطلاب الفرقة الرابعة انتظام وانتساب وشعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

الفصل الدراسي الثاني 2022





 :S22:

----------

